# Celia's Twins!



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok here are here babies. Im so excited that they are here and everything went well with the birth. :clap: Celia seems to be a pro at this birthing, I miss the birth of her babies every time she never makes a sound. 
Here is the buck








Doe in front buck in back































Doe will be retained but buck will be for sale.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, they are sooooo very cute! :clap: Congrats on the smooth delivery, even though you missed it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: Congratulations Joanie!! I am so happy that all went well and you have a happy little family!! :leap: 
Adorable babies  


I had figured she would go early this morning.....sorry you missed the birth!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:stars: Very Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats -- very flashy too


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! I would keep that doe too.... she is Precious!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone Im so happy that they seem healthy. I found them right after they where born so I helped dry them off and then I stayed untill she let go of the afterbirth and then I threw that away. Mommy is escatic about her kids. I hate I missed it to, I been sleeping with the baby moniter for over a week and she didnt even wake me up. But they are so cute and flashy couldnt ask for more.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awww! That buckling looks like a mini holstein!!! They take after their daddy!!! :greengrin: Cute!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

They are adorable! YAY!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats!!!! They're adorable


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats, Celia did a wonderful job! :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!! :stars: Flashy kids!! :leap:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

So glad mom and babies are all doing well and Congrats on two :kidblue: :kidred: adorable cuties. I hope mine go as smoothly come April. ray:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh Joanie....they are so precious! I love the bucklings spot (I am a sucker for spots!). The doe is so colorful, I can see why you are keeping her!

Congrats!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! :] The buck is so pretty


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you all so much they are gorgeous, im so excited by these kids. They are already really playful and so full of spunk already. Celia's udder looks nice again, but she always seems to have a nice udder. Hey buckling will be for sale if anyone is interested when he's weaned. lol Thanks again.


----------

